# CARE Physical-Back Strength Test



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 13, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how I can prepare for CARE's
Physical for the Back strength machine test?

Thank you!


----------



## Chan (Mar 13, 2012)

Use your legs, most those test are just tests to see if you know how to properly lift.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol actually this one is trippy. It straps you in - using your legs isn't an option. It's a computer run test but the guy who tests you is a chiropractor and is super cool - he'll walk you through it and let you practice a few times, it's pretty easy. That and you walk around and up and down stairs with some weights in a basket.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 13, 2012)

I hear it's the machine, and you're strapped in...?


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Lol actually this one is trippy. It straps you in - using your legs isn't an option. It's a computer run test but the guy who tests you is a chiropractor and is super cool - he'll walk you through it and let you practice a few times, it's pretty easy. That and you walk around and up and down stairs with some weights in a basket.



Thanks!

So how would you fail?


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know if you can, unless your just completely lack lower back strength.


----------



## KyleG (Mar 13, 2012)

Just lift with your legs you got it.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a lot you can do to prepare given I am sure you have a short amount of time. Just don't have a full bladder like I did.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Mar 15, 2012)

KyleG said:


> Just lift with your legs you got it.



Is it similar to the leg machine at the gym where you push off with your legs?


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 15, 2012)

No. They're testing back strength, that works legs. Come on guys, "lift with your legs" has nothing to do with your back and that's isn't what youll be tested on..


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I kindly ask that if you don't know what someone is asking, seek clarification prior to answering. She is not asking about a lift test. This is a lower back test on a machine which only allows you to use your abs, obliques, and erector spinae. The tester will explain everything just do as he says and you will be fine.


----------



## oceanminded28 (May 8, 2012)

*My turn...*

Hey I was wondering how accurate the replies in here were. I also will be going to this back strength test and am curious how it went for you. Thank you!


----------

